# Operation:Viper day 2



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

I went back to my little 'hotspot' today and found this beautiful male:


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Well done. went out today but no joy. Not seen them at the localities before anyway.


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, I feel blessed to have had this experience two days in a row as I've been to this spot numerous times over the past couple of years and never seen any.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photo! :2thumb:


----------



## Natricks (Mar 5, 2012)

*Adders*

have been out 3 days on the bounce..... First day found 2. 1 adult and 1 neonate. 2nd day same area caught glimps of a neonate but otherwise drew a blank. 3rd day found another two. One about to shed the other was i suspect the same adult I found on day 1 as it was in the same vacinity. Would up load pics if I knew how? Out again tomorrow to if I can find some different ones. If anyone is in Northumberland please join wildwatch on the North Pennines AONB website and record your finds. Thankyou!


----------

